
Watch Out Rivals, With Latitude API Google Starts Taking Location Very Seriously - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/19/google-latitude-api/
======
yourabi
outside of search and gmail which of google's pet projects have gained
significant traction? Orkut? App Engine? Nexus One store? Wave? Google voice?

Google has a pretty bad track record - until they improve I don't think there
is anything to fear when they launch these pet initiatives.

~~~
icey
AdSense, AdWords, Maps, Docs, Chrome, Calendar, News, Suggest (now integrated
into the main search) and Android all seem to be doing pretty well.

~~~
yourabi
Good catch Chrome and Android should be on that list.

AdSense,AdWords and Maps are search add-ons. Google suggest is also (a rather
uninteresting, but useful) add-on to search.

Calendar is a Gmail add on.

The docs suite was essentially acquired via writely they didn't build it in
house.

The point I'm really making is that just because Google enters a space doesn't
mean they will dominate. They don't at a lot of the projects they attempt.

~~~
icey
It's a fair assessment to say that Google doesn't automatically dominate every
space they enter; but it doesn't mean they can't.

It seems to hinge on how important they determine the space to be. I can't
think of a product they've backed and promoted heavily that hasn't dominated
the space it occupied. Wave is probably the black sheep of the bunch, but it
just got opened to the public today.

